# Painting blade baits



## Whateversbitn (Mar 2, 2008)

I really enjoy looking at the artistry that many of you display in your work. I have decided to try to make some blade style baits this winter and I have a few questions. I bought a "do it" mold and some blanks and hooks for my baits. I was thinking about using reflective tape on the sides of the baits.Is this a good idea or should I paint them? If so, what type of paint should I use on these. I purchased the brass blanks.Thanks for the help, and keep up the great work.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I made some a few years ago and tried Power Paint on them but it seemed like it took away some of the vibration. The next batch I did was on the silver blanks and just used the pre-cut reflective die cuts on them and they had plenty of vibration and looked a lot better than the ones I painted.


----------

